# Video Cubing Portal.



## Moss (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello folks,

I was watching a cubing video on youtube and after that I started to read the comments and I was attracted to the following one "It'd be cool if we would have a site specific for cubing videos, tired of these utube faggs" (with over 30 thumbs up). 

I think that it would be nice if we would have a video cubing portal so I decided to work on the script. I want to create an unique video portal onyu for cubers where they will be able to share their records, posts videos of cubing meetings etc. I just wish to know if you would visit something like this.

*
FEATURES:
*- Ability to create your own channel and customize it.
- Review videos of other cubers, rate them and post comments.
- Ability to view the latest news and views from the cubing world.

If most of you will like the idea then I'll work hard on development but I'll require some help later on with the management. By management I mean a small team who will take care of news and WCA channel.

I can tell you a way more about this project but I'd like to hear some opinions at first.

Regards,
Moss.


----------



## Edward (Jan 13, 2011)

Heyyy, a feature suggestion I agree with. 
Suggestion: How about organizing the videos into different categories? Tutorials, singles, averages, unboxings, reviews, ect.

This is looking really cool in my head. I wouldn't even be opposed to putting that black SS layout as the color scheme for this. Black is nice for videos :T 

I'd also like a bit of quality control though. And probably something to get rid of non-cubing related videos (video mods, maybe even flagging).


----------



## Moss (Jan 13, 2011)

Edward said:


> Heyyy, a feature suggestion I agree with.
> Suggestion: How about organizing the videos into different categories? Tutorials, singles, averages, unboxings, reviews, ect.
> 
> This is looking really cool in my head. I wouldn't even be opposed to putting that black SS layout as the color scheme for this. Black is nice for videos :T
> ...



That's a great suggestion to have everything organized in categories so it will be easier for a newbie to surf on the web-site.


----------



## Olji (Jan 13, 2011)

Sound awesome!, categories would be good too, since it will be easier to find what you're looking for, flagging non-cubing videos would be good, and maybe a couple of mods to look at it and see if its cubing related or not. :3


----------



## PuduMaster (Jan 13, 2011)

Call it CubeTube


----------



## Godmil (Jan 13, 2011)

... or YouCube.
Sounds like a great idea. Good luck with it.


----------



## Moss (Jan 13, 2011)

Any design suggestions? Should I make it looks like youtube or create something unique, if someone is interested to join the project feel free to PM me.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 13, 2011)

I would like it in the youtube format.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 13, 2011)

No need for it. We have youtube for that.


----------



## joey (Jan 13, 2011)

You should make one with links to YouTube, no point in storing videos yourself.


----------



## Moss (Jan 13, 2011)

joey said:


> You should make one with links to YouTube, no point in storing videos yourself.



I also thought of that.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 13, 2011)

I think it'd be pretty cool if you could make some sort of timer on which two or more people could race with the same scramble on different computers (through challenges or something). You could see each others results and maybe have a chat box. 

OT: I like this idea.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 13, 2011)

I would definitely visit a cube video portal, but also agree that you should do a portal where you just have to link your youtube videos, so you don't have to upload the video again. Btw is an awesome idea.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 13, 2011)

You should still be able to upload directly to this portal. Also maybe incorporate USers from this site somehow, so that you have to create an account here, to stop people just joining to troll others.


----------



## Moss (Jan 13, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> I think it'd be pretty cool if you could make some sort of timer on which two or more people could race with the same scramble on different computers (through challenges or something). You could see each others results and maybe have a chat box.
> 
> OT: I like this idea.



This sounds like a Cuber's version of chatroulette. If the video portal will go well I'll implement this for sure.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> You should still be able to upload directly to this portal. Also maybe incorporate USers from this site somehow, so that you have to create an account here, to stop people just joining to troll others.



In order to implement this I'll require some help from Speed Solving administration but I doubt that they'll go for this.



*Answer please:*
Would you like it to have youtube layout or something unique?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 13, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> I think it'd be pretty cool if you could make some sort of timer on which two or more people could race with the same scramble on different computers (through challenges or something). You could see each others results and maybe have a chat box.



I really like this idea. You'd be able to see a timer for each person and all. It would also be great to have more than 2 people race at a time, if that's what you desire. Voice chat would be a fantastic addition.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 14, 2011)

Moss said:


> *Answer please:*
> Would you like it to have youtube layout or something unique?


Vimeo style.


```
Top:            Navigation bar
Wide column(L):                    thin column(r):
Featured videos or smth           categories 
                                  and stuff.
```


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks like a good layout, maybe you should make a trial page so that everyone could see how it would work/look.


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2011)

I believe this has already been tried...

Yea here it is.


----------



## Moss (Jan 14, 2011)

Dene said:


> I believe this has already been tried...
> 
> Yea here it is.


 
It's not what I'm speaking about. On those web-site only the owner can upload videos but I speak about something similar to youtube/dailymotion desired only to cubing.


----------



## MichaelX (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds nice, I'd definitely use it.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2011)

There used to be a website where video's of fast solves were stored. I have tried googling it, but I really couldn't find it anymore.
Anyone has any idea what I am talking about? This was 3 or 4 years ago


----------



## kar0209 (Jan 14, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> There used to be a website where video's of fast solves were stored. I have tried googling it, but I really couldn't find it anymore.
> Anyone has any idea what I am talking about? This was 3 or 4 years ago



Have a look at Dene's post on the previous page.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 14, 2011)

Dene said:


> I believe this has already been tried...
> 
> Yea here it is.


 
This is different, because the videos aren't selected by a single person, anyone can upload. It's just a cubing version of youtube.


----------



## Logan (Jan 14, 2011)

kar0209 said:


> Have a look at Dene's post on the previous page.


 
2010 =\= 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 14, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> There used to be a website where video's of fast solves were stored. I have tried googling it, but I really couldn't find it anymore.
> Anyone has any idea what I am talking about? This was 3 or 4 years ago


 
Strangepuzzle?


----------



## Moss (Jan 15, 2011)

I received many suggestions regarding a system which will work like chatroulette but for cubers so I decided that it'll be funnier.

When you join the web-site you'll receive a random partner with whom you'll be able to conversate over web-cam and site will generate a scramble, after both persons pressed space by accepting that they're ready the timer starts in 3 seconds.

I am planning to release it in February.


----------

